# Wildcamping near Glasgow Prestwick Airport



## The_Happy_Campers (May 18, 2010)

Hi all,

We have a really early flight from Prestwick and will be driving down from Aberdeen the previous evening, so I was hoping that someone might know a good spot to stop over for a short night - we wont need any facilities. The idea being we can just drop the 'van at the airport parking 4am on the morning of our flight.

Cheers,

The_Happy_Campers


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

if you're parking at the airport is there any mileage in just going to the carpark & stopping in the van?
Remember if you're paying for long stay parking you usually pay a full day for "part days" so if you turn up at, say 8pm, you may have already paid for that day because of when you come back, if you get my drift.

Or is it one of those long stay parks where they park it for you (in which case stopping there may be more difficult)?


----------



## The_Happy_Campers (May 18, 2010)

I was planning on parking at the "Watsons Ayr Parking", which I believe is one where they park the vehicle for you, @ £3.49/night. This is cheaper than the terminal Long stay @ £4.87/night.

I have found a tip about a car park past the marina at Troon. Has anyone else heard or have experience of this spot?

Cheers,

The _Happy_Campers


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You could try the Premier Inn/BP garage at the roundabout just before the airport. Also there is a road that goes past the garage on the right, very quiet there. Also. if you drive past the airport, take the 2nd left at the roundabout and go into the industrial estate, there is plenty of 'parking' in that area for the few hours you will need it. The 24 hour Asda in Prestwick is another one to consider; lots of places for a few hours in the area. Hope that helps.

Dave


----------

